# Need advice on setting up a 125 gallon FW tank.



## hookedonfishtanks (Feb 23, 2008)

I just bought a 125 gallon tank that was previously used, as of two weeks ago, as a salt water tank, I want to know if it's safe to use as a fw tank and how to clean it properly.

Also, what kind of filtration and heating do I need to buy.

That tank is not drilled and does not have any overflow, the biggest tank I have ever had is a 40 gallon so I am unsure of setting up a larger tank and what is necessary any advice is appreciated.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Step one. think of what you want in the tank, a theme. Plants or no plants. Type of fish you want to keep. What type of biotope are you looking for. And proceed from there. But step one must be decided first


----------



## hookedonfishtanks (Feb 23, 2008)

Step one is easy. I want what I have now just on a larger scale. Right now I have two bolivian rams, one german blue ram, gold barbs, corries, shrimp and guppies.
I would also like to have some rummy nose tetras in the tank.
Live plants, my 40 gallon is all live plants. The only difference is I would like to go from gravel, to a really fine gravel or sand.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

A lot of people say sand can be difficult, but I really like it. I did my 6 ft tank in play sand- it cost me $5/50 lbs at Home Depot. The trick is to make sure the sand stays plenty stirred up- gravel vacs and Malaysian Trumpet Snails are the two things I use.

As for filtration, multiple filtration is the best. Perhaps a reverse flow UGF and a canister filter? I love my Magnum 350, so I'm always quite happy to recommend Marineland to anyone, but Fluval and Ehiem also make some good canister filters.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

EcoComplete would be my suggestion for substrate. Not real course and full of the food stuff plants like. I would also suggest that you explore and study a biotope that would use wood. Some rocks to provide areas for the rams, but alot of wood and alot of plants.

In a tank that size, filtration is key, no matter what the stocking scheme. I have a 125g with reverse flow filtration(4 Marineland 660r's with a ugf). Neat deal. I also would "layer the filtration. You use various types of filters to accomplish this. Power filters(my suggestion would be Emperor 400's) canisters(Magnum 350's or 360's are my choice). I also use Fluval 3+ internal power filters. But I'm anal about filtering.


----------

